# Need Vail Apartment



## Clorox (Aug 10, 2006)

My wife and I are looking for an apartment in the Vail area. We are both responsible professionals living in Denver. We have a small and well behaved dog (hes a pug), and neither of us smoke. We are looking to stay in Vail for a few years and both have employment in Vail, but cant get a place (trying like crazy though). Thanks for any help.

James


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

http://classifieds.vaildaily.com/index.php?pub=01&class=rent

You wanted to rent ...correct? not sure if they're all listed on the web, but there are plenty here.


----------



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

Endo is right, check the Vail Daily classifieds. That is probably the best media outlet around to find a place, that is how I found mine. Also towards the end of Sept and beginning of Oct things start opening up and the seasonals come into town. Give it a little time and things will appear. Good luck.


----------



## Clorox (Aug 10, 2006)

Yeah I'm trying the Vail Daily without much luck. I guess everyone must sneak their dogs in, because 95% of the listings say no pets (yet everyone in Vail seems to have a dog).

Also many of Vail landlords seem to be in the crotchy old man category. 

"I've been renting places up here for 30 years, every pet owner has burned me", or "I need local references, because every person from out of town has burned me". 

Out of 20 calls I still haven't even looked at one place. Seriously who do I need to bribe to get an apartment?


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Clorox you got that right....lots of old bastards renting their places. You can't blame them too much with all the very transient riff-raff that comes in a trashes the place for 6 months then leave.

All my friends that rented with dogs had a little trouble, but not much. Keep trying...there is a whole bunch out there to rent. I will let you know if i hear of anything. You also need to throw around "me and my wife....blah blah" you are in a different league then most of the fresh outta college crew.

Zizzou...i was giving "Go GO Iowa" props yesterday...but my message never got posted. I'll even admit the B10 is stronger than the ACC, this year !!


----------



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

ENDO,
Thanks for the props. And yes, the Big Ten is better than the ACC this year. The only conference is the SEC to compare with. 

Clorox: Endo is right, throw down me and my wife so they don't think you are just traveling in for the winter to party and trash the place. Also, chat with the people while you are looking at the place, ones that don't say pet or no pet, inform them you are willing to pay a pet deposit incase shit hits the fan. Good luck.


----------



## Clorox (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the help and advice.

Got a place to move in on Nov 2. Rawkin


----------



## Clarkzg54 (May 17, 2006)

*i have the anwser!*

I know a lady that has a nice one bed room on sandstone. I have rented from her before and she treated me very well. Her name is Bonnie and she can be reached at 970 256 0929. Im very glad I found this lady, I will be planning all my Vail trip with her from now on, she is the way to go. she has more then one place, Im not sure if this is what your looking for but its worth a try?


----------

